# DFW Guys: Lone Star Audio Fest May 1st, 2nd and 3rd!!



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

To everyone near the Dallas Fort Worth area, come check out some of the nicest home audio setups you've ever heard! The show is free to attend and we'll have a bunch of great setups to listen to so bring your demo music!

*WHAT is it?*
A free audio show where each exhibitor has a room and demo equipment. Attendees get to listen to everything and make friends along the way! (Ok, truth be told we just listen to music and drink beer....it's super laid back :beerchug: )

*WHERE is it?*
Second floor of the Embassy Suites Park Central (the one at the north west corner of 75 and 635). Park below the building in the parking garage. Address is 13131 N Central Expy, Dallas, TX 75243. Exhibitor rooms are on the 2nd floor normally. 

*WHEN is it?* May 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Friday Saturday and half day on Sunday! Show goes pretty much all day Friday and Saturday. Some exhibitors close up around 6pm or so but we typically drink beer and listen well into the wee hours of the night (**** gets REEEEEEALLY interesting after hours  )

More info can be had on the website or the Facebook page via the links below!
http://lonestaraudiofest.com/
https://www.facebook.com/events/360181004175662/

I'll be bringing the line arrays I designed and built and my newest media server as a source (first picture). If you'd like to show your system at the show and get your own room it's HIGHLY encouraged. There will be a few DIY rooms for sure. One thing is for sure there will be TONS of incredible gear to listen to some come out and have fun! 

And the show is FREEEEEEEEE! (in case you forgot )


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

VERYYYY interesteing..... I may be up in that area, will be good to see you again.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> VERYYYY interesteing..... I may be up in that area, will be good to see you again.


Hell yeah! I've been a ghost lately (new career travels a lot) and haven't seen y'all in an eternity!


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I live in Mansfield and drive to Dallas often, if I am in the area I might stop by


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Very cool but a month too early for me. I'll be in the area the first week of June. Have fun, looks like a great event!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Damnit, had to miss this... Mom's bday, was hoping to celebrate it in Dallas but the brother came down instead.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

My dad and I went to this. It was a lot of fun. There were only one or two outstanding rooms though, imo.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

It was a great time (and it gets better after dark when the alcohol starts flowing lol). Hoping to have an even better turnout next year. I think I may end up getting two rooms instead of the single I did this year. I have some "ideas" for next time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> It was a great time (and it gets better after dark when the alcohol starts flowing lol). Hoping to have an even better turnout next year. I think I may end up getting two rooms instead of the single I did this year. I have some "ideas" for next time.


Hookers?

Might have to attend next year just to catch up with you Steven


----------

